

Ask HN: Do non-English speaking countries need localized CodeAcademy? - alpb


======
lumberjack
As a non-native English speaker, I'd say, that those aspiring developers need
to learn English.

In all other technical fields English is a priority. It shouldn't and indeed
isn't any different in the realms of programming.

